
The Private Magic of Treehouses - HBlix
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/favorite-treehouse-designs
======
zeta0134
I got one image into this article and tried to block the "Like us on Facebook"
element. While I was doing that, a full-screen nag popped up and, upon being
blocked, I discovered that scrolling was now permanently broken.

Refreshing the page works, but scrolling breaks again when, presumably, this
popup tries to come back.

 _sigh_

This is normal now, isn't it? Does this kind of crap really generate quality
leads? I don't understand why it's so pervasive.

~~~
escherplex
The simple solution on Firefox was to simply click on the 'like' popup "X"
button which resulted in no popups for the rest of the session. Also, most of
the images were not of what would be called 'tree houses' since they were not
in trees but just in the context of trees.

------
tenaciousDaniel
A tree house, a free house,

A secret you and me house,

A high up in the leafy branches

Cozy as can be house.

A street house, a neat house,

Be sure and wipe your feet house

Is not my kind of house at all--

Let's go live in a tree house.

~~~
anonytrary
Sorry for my low quality comment, but reading this in Snoop Dogg's voice is
wonderful.

------
jonny_eh
Some of these look like cottages/cabins. Shouldn't they be solely supported by
trees to be considered a proper treehouse?

~~~
Joe-Z
Not solely maybe, but I agree with you. Some of them are more in-between-tree-
houses.

Still nice to see what people come up with!

------
Antimachides
Some of those look incredibly unsafe.

~~~
ams6110
Haha you should have seen the treehouse my friends and I built when we were in
about fifth grade. It was probably 15 feet off the ground and put together
with as much carpentry skill as a group of 11 year old boys had, using boards
and plywood scavenged from our garages or vacant lots. Fun times. Pre internet
era, nobody had a phone and video games meant pac man at the arcade if you had
money to play, or maybe Pong on a TV set.

~~~
newman8r
yeah I built one of these out of pallets when I was 10 and it had to be torn
down when a neighbor kid stepped on a rusty nail. Fortunately they didn't sue
my family. I understood the concept of a hammer and nails, but that was the
limit of my knowledge.

